# Overshot Bite x



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

hello all...

Ive not long got my chi puppy, he's only just 8 weeks old.
I took him to the vets for a health check, and they pointed out that he has a slight over shot jaw. please see my pics of buddy.....

i have read a few stories where the jaw has managed to fix itself, but i was wondering how often this happens, and what age it is more likely to happen? 

also i paid quite a bit for him where he was the pick of the litter, would an overshot bite affect the price of a puppy? either way im still happy with him and love him to bits. just want to know more on over shot bites and what the outcomes are. 

i know that over shot bites can cause the tongue to hang out, but his isn't doing that yet.

Thanks xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you've already asked this a few times? The answer is still going to be the same thing. Someone isn't going to magically make it possible for your puppy's bite to fix. Return it to the breeder if you are that unhappy with the bite.

And no, type of bite should not affect the price of the puppy. If you bought a puppy for show you should not have bought one with a bad bite (and yes, you should know how to check this yourself if you are buying a pup for show).


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

You seem to have 3 different threads on this. Sounds to me like you aren't happy with this puppy.

Who is the breeder? You mentioned shoeing and putting him at stud (I hope you read the responses) I am assuming the breeder he came from doesn't show. 

I agree with Kristi the bite wouldn't affect the price however in the uk we do pay mre for show quality pups. Sounds to me like your breeder was just after money!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder why you keep asking the same question???

No, your puppies bite probably won't magically correct itself.

No, your breeder shouldn't have sold a show quality prospect at 8 weeks. Wayyyyy too young to predict, although some breeders have developed an eye on their own lines. Puppies should stay with their littermates at the breeders until they are a minimum of 10-11 weeks. 12 weeks is optimum for toy breeds! 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/49563-why-should-breeders-keep-puppies-12-weeks.html

No, your breeder should not have bred his mother who has a bad bite with tongue showing.

No, your breeder should not want a free 'stud' service on your dog.

Sounds to me like you got scammed and were sold a puppy that is not show quality. Neuter your pet and love him as a companion. Or else return him and go to a reputable show breeder and start over with a dog to show. If you are a novice, you will want a mentor that shows that can help you. Even if he had a PERFECT bite, unless your breeder shows and knows what she is doing - it is likely your pick of the litter is just a pet. Especially if she does not show and finish dogs herself.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine has a the same,if you love him who cares,just enjoy him


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was gonna say...deja vu? LOL I agree with what the other said. Also, as I said before...just because his tongue isn't sticking out now...doesn't mean it won't in the future. That trait doesn't usually come out until adulthood anyway. 

You won't get a different answer from anyone who knows anything about Chi's no matter how many times or places you ask...no matter how badly you want the answer to be different, it'll be the same.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I may have asked this question before, but as you can read, i also asked a few more questions! i didnt want rude answers, sorry for posting.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry hon, they are not intentionally trying to be rude but it does get frustrating. Bottom line is you have been sucked in by a not so honest breeder. A reputable breeder would know that the pup had an over bite and would not have told you it was Pick of the litter? Your pup will not be show worthy and will not be breeding worthy either. If showing and breeding is important to you then you should probably either return this puppy or neuter him, keep him and love him while looking for another puppy to show. 

It takes a lot of research and going to shows to find a good breeder. Just because someone may show does not nec. make them honest either.


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Havent been on here for a while, due to inappropriate answers.. Buddy is now a year old, and his bite has actually improved!not exactly perfect, but not as noticeable. so to those who said it wouldnt, this is proof that bites can change!  Mind you i dont know why i didnt figure it out myself, of course the bite will change! the puppys face gradually grows.anyway, just thought i would give you all an update  new pics of buddy are available if you would like to see for yourself. His breeder, also shows chi's and buddys father: amarantos Mr hudson, is the son of samangie, winner of crufts 2010. His breeder is available on this forum.. Aka: DOLCHI ROYAL CHIHUAHUA'S. X Hope all you beloved dogs are well. good day x


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

BuddysMummyx said:


> Havent been on here for a while, due to inappropriate answers.. Buddy is now a year old, and his bite has actually improved!not exactly perfect, but not as noticeable. so to those who said it wouldnt, this is proof that bites can change!  Mind you i dont know why i didnt figure it out myself, of course the bite will change! the puppys face gradually grows.anyway, just thought i would give you all an update  new pics of buddy are available if you would like to see for yourself. His breeder, also shows chi's and buddys father: amarantos Mr hudson, is the son of samangie, winner of crufts 2010. His breeder is available on this forum.. Aka: DOLCHI ROYAL CHIHUAHUA'S. X Hope all you beloved dogs are well. good day x



im glad to hear! and i KNOW what you mean by rude answers! most on here are nice and helpful but some are not so pleasant or miss use the words !  x


----------



## BuddysMummyx (Jul 1, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> im glad to hear! and i KNOW what you mean by rude answers! most on here are nice and helpful but some are not so pleasant or miss use the words !  x




Lol yeah, i'm trying to avoid any more rude convo's haha..  
thanks for your reply x


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

BuddysMummyx said:


> Havent been on here for a while, due to inappropriate answers.. Buddy is now a year old, and his bite has actually improved!not exactly perfect, but not as noticeable. so to those who said it wouldnt, this is proof that bites can change!  Mind you i dont know why i didnt figure it out myself, of course the bite will change! the puppys face gradually grows.anyway, just thought i would give you all an update  new pics of buddy are available if you would like to see for yourself. His breeder, also shows chi's and buddys father: amarantos Mr hudson, is the son of samangie, winner of crufts 2010. His breeder is available on this forum.. Aka: DOLCHI ROYAL CHIHUAHUA'S. X Hope all you beloved dogs are well. good day x


Lol good for u  

Sometimes it can be hard to get the advice ur looking for on here, sometimes ppl get so judgemental lol! But most are nice! 

Buddy looks lovely x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sometimes people are honest and we do not want to hear what they have to say.

That does not always mean they are being rude. We each think our babies are perfect (and they are for us!) so we can be overly sensitive if others do not agree. 

I have stopped giving as much input as I used to because I discovered that people get defensive and do not really want to hear that their dog is really ill and needs medical attention or that she/he does have a flaw (all three of mine do!) that would keep them from showing or breeding.

It is just not worth it. 

Sadly, some would rather be in denial and have their dog deteriorate than accept the advice of others.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Sometimes people are honest and we do not want to hear what they have to say.
> 
> That does not always mean they are being rude. We each think our babies are perfect (and they are for us!) so we can be overly sensitive if others do not agree.
> 
> ...


To be fair she knew her dog had a fault, she wasn't denying it, she was just asking a question about it.

My experience has generally been good here, but I have had some critical comments that I didn't ask for u kno. Like with Sugars ears, I asked whether they are likely to go up or not? End of. Not wat everyone's views were on chis ears being up or not and how bad I was for not wanting a chi with floppy ears!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

To be honest I didn't see any of the replies as rude.. Everyone gave a knowledgable answer. It may not have been what you wanted to hear, but it was the truth. Im glad your dogs bite corrected, but nobody here was rude.


----------

